# Cleaning methods



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

I know this is probably beating a dead horse, but I am in a quandary over the proper cleaning of my 1911. It is not important to me which chemicals are used. I can find a happy camper online for every chemical and an unhappy camper for every chemical. My thought is that they are all good, with maybe a few exceptions.

What concerns me is how I should lubricate the weapon. I am old school so I lean towards a separate solvent and oil. Therefore I use Hoppes No. 9 and Rem Oil. I realize that the later is a multi purpose cleaner too, but I'm not comfortable using it without a good solvent being used first.

Now I am deliberating whether I should grease the rails. My gut says no, because it will gum up and gunk the weapon. OTOH, semi autos get a lot of intense mechanical action, so maybe I should? 

Any input on your cleaning and lubricating methods would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I've always used Hoppes and a gun oil. I clean my guns often so I don't worry too much about what brand of oil I use. I'd love to get one of those ultrasonic cleaners--they are supposed to do a extraordinary job of cleaning.

The ones I've seen are over $600.00.

http://www.sonicsonline.com/personal-ultrasonic-weapons-cleaning.html


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

I've been ogling ultrasonic solutions too. Particularly in light of the fact that I don't relish detail stripping the gun.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The gunsmith at the range where I used to shoot had one. He'd charge like $5.00 to clean a gun while you went out for coffee next door (bagel shop). Always join a range that has a bagel shop next door so you can have clean guns.

That was a few years back though. I don't know the current rate for ultrasonic cleaning.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

The system you linked to is not that expensive actually. Maybe I need to open a gun cleaning stand at a nearby range....LOL.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

ScottChapin said:


> The system you linked to is not that expensive actually. Maybe I need to open a gun cleaning stand at a nearby range....LOL.


He did a nice business with that. Back then there were far fewer autos out there, basically just 1911s and Browning 9mm guns. He kept springs for those. So when he would clean the guns he would inspect them and he ended up selling lots of springs. No doubt that was part of the reason my Gold Cup was invariably reliable even though I shot some 2,000 rounds a year on it. (I would try to get there once a week and shoot 50 rounds, but "every week" probably amounted to 40 or 45 visits a year.)


----------

